
Paul Ehrlich Predicts Cannibalism, Plot Finally And Irretrievably Lost - yiedyie
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2014/05/23/paul-ehrlich-predicts-cannibalism-plot-finally-and-irretrievably-lost/
======
api
I don't think you can completely discount radical Malthusianism. While such a
scenario is unlikely at this point, it isn't impossible. If we were to head
into the final fossil fuel depletion tail spin with no real alternatives, it
would happen... but it's starting to look like we do have alternatives.

~~~
yiedyie
The question is will it happen everywhere or be localized, I doubt that it
could happen world-wide, but in some parts it could happen it happened before
and could happen again.

Anyway a lot of scientist become extremist and can become scary. If history
can tell something is that even the besto of scientists are bad prophets.

